# Mignon for a handful of beans



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

At the moment I'm using a Baratza Virtuoso grinder for medium and dark roasts and only throw in the amount of beans I require per drink and never store beans in the hopper. The Baratza is perfect for this, as there is virtually no retention and it's quick to clean, but I want to upgrade to a new Eureka Mignon MKII to complement my upgraded Gaggia Classic.

Can anybody tell me if the Mignon would be suitable to use in this way? I don't mind losing a couple of grams of coffee with a small purge, but don't want to waste enough for an entire shot considering my current usage.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd be interested to know too as this is my average home coffee consumption.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

As far as I know, the mignon retains about 4-6g. Also, as far as I know, the Mignon has some sort of mesh before the chute so the grinds don't just fly off straight away, so coffee grinds get a bit backed up there.

I am not sure that the Mignon, without modifications, can be single dosed the way described in the OP.

Personally, IMHO, and having owned a mignon for 3 years, I would not use the Mignon in that way.

Considering the amount of faff for single dosing in a grinder that's not designed for that, I'd personally buy a grinder designed for single dosing, IMHO.

An alternative for single dosing could be to just load the hopper for 2-3 days and purge before each session. Some people ditch the hopper all together and buy a tall borosilicate tube that fits in the throat of the grinder, with a weigh on top of the column of the beans to ensure the beans go through the burrs uniformly.


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for your reply pessutojr

That rather upsets my plans, as I only load the hopper when I need. I might have to carry on looking for a suitable grinder, which is a pity, as the Mignon looked about perfect and was in the right price range. Failing that, I'll just stick with my Baratza, which after all does what I ask of it. That's the problem with forums like this, there is always something better, or maybe not!

I would still appreciate any other advice from Mignon owners, or any suggestions for good (electric) grinders suitable for single dosing in the Mignon price range. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

Post edited and a polite bump!

Asking for opinions on the usefulness of a Eureka Mignon MKII for single dosing with the supplied hopper.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Okay, slightly different opinion from me.

My Mignon MKII has now become my secondary grinder, set up for a courser grinder for filter purposes. I would say that a 4 - 6 gr retention sounds rather on the high side. In fact, whenever I've opened it up to clean it, I've been surprised at how little coffee grinds remain sitting inside the machine.

I have just tried a little test, for your benefit, but unfortunately it proved rather inconclusive. I started with what I thought was a pretty much empty and clear grinder. I put in 6 gr of beans and got 6.8 gr out ! Not sure what to make of that. The grinder does tend to 'popcorn' a bit when it's nearly empty so you would need to make sure that you swept any wayward beans back down in to the burrs but, apart from that, I don't really see why it would not work reasonably well for single dosing.

One thing you could do to ensure minimum retention, particularly if you were not going to use the Mignon for a few days, would be a quick suck through the grind path (nozzle on the exit chute) with a vacuum cleaner, after use.

I think it would work reasonably well for your intended method.


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for your input *Markk*

I've been doing a lot more research on the subject and found a great video comparison





on my current Virtuoso vs the Mignon vs a Sage Pro grinder, all competing in a retention test. This test pretty much proves it 'is' viable for single dosing, as the retention is fairly light, at least on their reviewed new machine and the test is comparable to my daily usage (currently I put in 18g and get 17.8 out).

I know there will be some popcorning, but I'm used to tilting my Virtuoso N.S.E. & W to get the last bean through the burrs anyway, so a little finger coaxing will be an improvement.









Thanks also for the tip on putting a vacuum near the discharge chute, I hadn't thought of that and it could work nicely, as we have a mini Dyson close to hand in the kitchen.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Interesting video. One thing I noticed, and maybe this is more related to the new Mignons: My mignon mk1 used to clump a lot. On the video however, it's full of static, where I didn't used to get any. Maybe the design has been modified?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Haven't had any issues single dosing the Mignon for past year, the retention is around 4g so just flush that amount through in the morning


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> Interesting video. One thing I noticed, and maybe this is more related to the new Mignons: My mignon mk1 used to clump a lot. On the video however, it's full of static, where I didn't used to get any. Maybe the design has been modified?


I used to get a lot of static with the Virtuoso when it was new, especially as I was grinding into the plastic basket. Oddly enough I've not suffered that for a long time now, so maybe it can be caused by the newness of a machine?


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

Stanic said:


> Haven't had any issues single dosing the Mignon for past year, the retention is around 4g so just flush that amount through in the morning


Thanks Stanic, that's good to know.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Even 4 grams seems higher than my experience but it could depend on the bean type and roast. As I said, I'm always impressed by how little is still in the grinder when I open the Mignon up for cleaning. It has a particularly narrow space around the burrs and that, combined with a very short and direct exit chute, seems to be the ideal design for minimal retention with this type of grinder layout.

With the Mignon, I grind in to a metal measuring cup (size half cup) which results in no issues at all with static.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I have found with my Mignon that if I rock the grinder back and let it bounce on its front feet, some of the retained grinds will fall out. This combined with a short purge would make the Mignon suitable for single dosing IMO.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I think the Seatle Coffee Gear test is meaningless. To be of any use the grinders should have been set to near their finest grind. Complete logic fail by Gail, who would've thought?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Markk said:


> I put in 6 gr of beans and got 6.8 gr out !


 have you removed the front panel with exit chute and microswitch when cleaning?


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Stanic said:


> have you removed the front panel with exit chute and microswitch when cleaning?


No, I've never removed the front panel on my Mignon. I've heard too many reports of damage and bits falling out and don't think it warrants the damage risk. Personally I think that a conventional clean (top plate with burr removal) as its designed for, together with my 'vacuum through' cleaning method, is quite adequate.

I hadn't done a thorough clean prior to that quick retention test so there was probably a bit stuck in the chute. I'll try and repeat the test after a proper clean out.

In in my opinion, the Mignon is one of the best grinders you can buy (new), at that price point at the moment. That's partly why I can't bring myself to sell mine on despite having upgraded for espresso.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Markk said:


> In in my opinion, the Mignon is one of the best grinders you can buy (new), at that price point at the moment. That's partly why I can't bring myself to sell mine on despite having upgraded for espresso.


so true

there is a surprising amount of grinds left around the chamber exit and chute..I always remove the front panel carefully when deep cleaning


----------



## TrickyDicky (Dec 11, 2016)

Just set mine up at the weekend (thanks Bella Barista) and after running some old beans through I have been single dosing - discovered a gentle rock seemed to shift any retained coffee out. I really need to weigh what comes out compared to what comes in though - still learning but it seems it can work this way.


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

I have been single dosing since I go tmy Mignon, and seem to lose very little. Measuring before and after there is a lose of 0.1 - 0.3g.


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

There is a plastic bit in the exit chute which (I guess) is needed to calm / direct the grinds when grinding into a basket. It also blocks half of the chute' opening. As I grind into a container, I removed this bit, - and this seems help to reduce the retention.


----------



## Gmartin (Apr 24, 2017)

I would like a grinder for Espresso and pourover. Any advice on whether the Preciso or Eureka Mignon 2 would be best suited?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Preciso won't be great for espresso, may no be fine or consistent enough and dialling a mignon back and forth for espresso and brewed may become very tiresome , very quickly , as will purging coffee between brew methods .


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

Gmartin said:


> I would like a grinder for Espresso and pourover. Any advice on whether the Preciso or Eureka Mignon 2 would be best suited?


 @Gmartin

Have a look at the Baratza Virtuoso I sold one a few weeks back that I'd owned for 3 years or so! A great little grinder, more than capable of espresso from dark & medium roasts and being a step grinder, it's simple to click back and forward for use between espresso, drip or AeroPress.

A little at odds to what @Mrboots2u is saying, as the Virtuoso is the less techy version of the Precisio, but, in the time I had it, it was absolutely fine for espresso.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Also, although I realize it's no longer 'flavour of the month' maybe consider the Rocky Doserless ?

It is a tough and solid machine with a decent motor and good burrs and, being stepped, I always used to find it reasonably easy to move the grind back to my previous espresso setting after having moved down to pour over. The steps on the Rocky are quite small but sometimes not quite small enough. I would compensate for the lack of very fine tuning, when using it for espresso (majority use) by making tiny adjustments to the dose weight.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Stanic said:


> so true
> 
> there is a surprising amount of grinds left around the chamber exit and chute..I always remove the front panel carefully when deep cleaning


I removed the front panel carefully to clean.......and then had to send off to BB for repair. The wiring behind is very short (no play) and flimsy.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

nicholasj said:


> I removed the front panel carefully to clean.......and then had to send off to BB for repair. The wiring behind is very short (no play) and flimsy.


Sorry to hear that









There is apparently variation in quality of soldering and how much cable they leave at the factory.


----------



## vector3 (Mar 19, 2016)

I single dose my Mignon every morning with no issues - my process goes something like this:

- Tip unit forwards and purge, give it a couple of taps on the side (I have mine sat on a tray which catches any old grounds)

- Use portafilter to weigh out 20g beans (for a 19.2g dose)

- Tip these into the hopper

- Grind

More often than not I have to persuade the last 0.5g or so out with a slight rock or tap on the side.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've been single dosing my mignon for a while now - long enough to be certain I need a weight on top of the beans to get consistent grind.

I need something like a metal cylinder of the right width and weight - a bit like the ones I've seen on the mazzer single dosing mod threads.

Anyone recommend anything? Can't think what to use.

I'm using acrylic tube with 34mm inner width


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

hmm never thought of single dosing my mk3, was worried it would popcorn............ive just been pouring enough in to make a pile, then top up when it gets low.

maybe i should single dose to keep em fresh


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> hmm never thought of single dosing my mk3, was worried it would popcorn............ive just been pouring enough in to make a pile, then top up when it gets low.
> 
> maybe i should single dose to keep em fresh


It does popcorn without a weight on top. Very inconsistent


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Surprised no rubber camera lens hood mod has been mentioned here. If I wasn't awaiting a Niche I'd be trying out that idea with a tube and I guess a weight for single dosing.

@kennyboy993 what exactly do you experience to conclude that you need the weight? I don't have the experience to identify these causes and effects. I get variation in quality but Im not confident I can truly isolate other factors from bean type, age, storage or my own still probably inconsistent technique.

If you add a weight does it still weigh down as the last few beans are making their way through the burrs? Once the weight drops to the burr axle/carrier won't they still be jumping about anyway?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Same grind setting can have large variations in pour - nothing like when I used hopper with a weight of beans in it...... very consisted pour shot to shot.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

It's a small throat on the mignon so there's only a short distance to the burrs after the beans have exited the dosing tube - so should be ok with a weight


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> I've been single dosing my mignon for a while now - long enough to be certain I need a weight on top of the beans to get consistent grind.
> 
> I need something like a metal cylinder of the right width and weight - a bit like the ones I've seen on the mazzer single dosing mod threads.
> 
> ...


Ah don't worry about this now - I've ordered some Perspex rods


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ah don't worry about this now - I've ordered some Perspex rods


Might not be heavy enough but at least you can apply manual pressure if required & it'll remove the area for popcorning.

Come to think about it, it won't damage the burrs if it comes in contact with them so could be a very good choice.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah - I avoided aluminium as too heavy, solid Perspex 30mm by 200mm should have a decent weight to it


----------

